# Filter Media



## Paddy (22 Jan 2009)

As most of you are aware i am currently in the process of setting up a new tank.
I'm currently trying to get all the hardware set-up and part of this is deciding which filter media to use in my external filter.

I am planning on using the following.

- Bottom of filter = Ferplast blurings
- Bottom / Mid Filter = Eheim Ehifix gross
- Middle of filter = Eheim Substrat Pro
- Top of filter = Eheim EhiKarbon + capata leaf + filter wool

Is this selection ok or would you recommend using something else.

Suggestion Please!!!


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Jan 2009)

Hi,
   Seems like an awful lot of complication and different things to buy. Assuming this is a modern Eheim filter I would just use Effimech (or it's Fluval or Ferplast equivalent due to lower price) on the bottom tray and fill the other trays with Effisubstrat  and call it good. If this is a high light tank you can place a bag or two of Purigen or zeolite in the top tray which helps remove organic nitrogen. This makes life simple.  8) 

Cheers,


----------



## gerlewis (3 Jul 2009)

Hi guys, I have a second hand aqua one filter, would this be an acceptable way of filling it up, albeit a little unorthodox:

Bottom Tray: Scrubbies, as many as will fit until full

Top tray, Included filter sponge, then a few more scrubbies, then an inch thick layer of filter floss (JBL)

or should I change it ie remove scrubbies from top tray, and or leave some trays not filled to brim?

Thanks

Ger


----------



## itstricky11 (3 Jul 2009)

Hi Ger,
Forgive my stupidity, but what are scrubbies? I might be missing out on something here!


----------



## gerlewis (3 Jul 2009)

look here for scrubbies surface area:
http://www.wernersponds.com/biofiltermedia.htm

and here for a thread about it:
http://www.tropicalfishforums.co.uk/for ... =scrubbies

I got about 20 scrubbies for 89p!


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Jul 2009)

Not sure how good Scrubbies would be for bio media?  Not sure I'd trust them personally


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Jul 2009)

Well bacteria will adhere to whatever surface area available, but for maximum efficiency why would you choose pot scrubbers over say, activated carbon shown at the bottom of the chart which is 100X more effective? Sintered glass media like Efisubstrat have a claimed surface area on the order of 20,000 Sq Ft per US gallon or around 120,000 Sq Ft per cubic foot (that chart compares cubic feet). Therefore, even though Efisubstrat is expensive it's a heck of a lot better for your tank than pot scrubbers. 

That's a neat chart though. I hadn't seen those numbers before. These are nice comparisons Thanks for that!  

Cheers,


----------



## gerlewis (3 Jul 2009)

> for maximum efficiency why would you choose pot scrubbers over say, activated carbon shown at the bottom of the chart which is 100X more effective?



Well I guess you wouldn't for maximum efficiency. But, if scrubbies hold 'more than enough' bacteria then at 89 pence I know which one I would chose.

The trouble is, I dont know if scrubbies do hold 'more than enough' ...

Ger


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jul 2009)

Well, if you can maximize the surface area you will maximize the population of nitrifying bacteria. This has implications not only for detoxifying the tank and for allowing for example, a higher stocking level, but it also has implications for alga control because more bacteria, along with the plant mass can process a higher ammonia load thereby suppressing one of the major triggers of algal blooms. The pot scrubbers may not be enough depending on your stocking levels, feeding regimen, lighting, plant biomass and so forth.

Cheers,


----------



## gerlewis (4 Jul 2009)

Thanks. A useful reply, much appreciated.


----------

